# Adam Torkelson - "Trolladans" for Violin Solo



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

I had a piece performed this past Sunday at a concert in Manhattan, New York City.

The concert announcement is here (I am towards the bottom of the page):
http://www.voxnovus.com/15_Minutes_of_Fame/featuring/Eva_Ingolf/

The performer's Wikipedia page is here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eva_Ingolf
Of particular note: "Eva plays on a violin made by Matteo Gofriller in 1720, formerly the concert instrument of the well-known Russian violinist, Dmitri Tsyganov, leader of the legendary Beethoven Quartet, which premiered many of the works by Shostakovich, Prokofief and other leading Russian composers."

The link is here:


----------



## SergeOfArniVillage (Feb 12, 2014)

Whoa, what a violinist! That tone ... O_O

How great this was performed in a concert hall, that reverb is amazing. I think this is a perfect example of a successful solo instrument piece -- simple, yet deep music-making that captivates the audience. In fact, I'm surprised that the music isn't ornate at all, yet manages to sound like there's really nothing missing. That takes serious skill.


----------

